# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Delete everything before a certain character?

## seansks

Hi, I was hoping someone could help me with this. How can I delete everything before a certain character (for this example: @ ), no matter how much there is before @ in each cell. Thank you.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

Hi, 

Without resorting to macros there are a couple of options.

1. Select the whole of the range in questions then do an Edit Find and enter *@ then click Repace All without specifying any replacement.

2. In an adjacent cell to the cells in your list use the formula



```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


and copy down your list.

HTH

----------


## Paul

Hi Seansks, and welcome to the forum.

This may work for you (assumes the cell with text is A1, change as needed):

=RIGHT(A1,LEN(A1)-FIND("@",A1)+1)

This keeps the @ symbol.  If you want to get rid of that and just keep what comes after the symbol just remove the +1 on the end.

----------


## darkyam

Deleted: didn't read Richard's response in full.

----------


## zbor

Or this:

=REPLACE(D7,1,FIND("@",D7,1),"") (without @)
=REPLACE(D7,1,FIND("@",D7,1)-1,"") (with @)

----------


## seansks

> Hi, 
> 
> Without resorting to macros there are a couple of options.
> 
> 1. Select the whole of the range in questions then do an Edit Find and enter *@ then click Repace All without specifying any replacement.
> 
> 2. In an adjacent cell to the cells in your list use the formula
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks to everyone who responded, beyond appreciated. I tried out Richard's example and it worked perfectly. thanks a bunch, saved me a bunch of time on a project!

----------

